# Pros and Cons of a Laguna 18BX vs 14BX or 14SUV



## BattleRidge (Jan 8, 2018)

Pros & cons of a Lagauna 18BX vs 14BX or 14SUV...

I am considering the purchase of a Laguna 18BX bandsaw but prior to doing so would appreciate input on the pro's & con's of a larger vs smaller machine.

Regular bandsaw tasks will consist of a variety of general woodworking activities including crafts, furniture (more of the primitive variety and not necessarily fine woodworking) and for creating other items and general wood uses.

I would also like to do occasional resawing and have an old one-room school (unfortunately beyond economically feasible renovation) that has an addition that was used for a barn/farm building with a variety of 2"x 4"-10" and other lumber that I would like to re-purpose, some of which I would like to resaw into thinner stock. Additionally I have a 103 acre tree farm and have plans to at some point acquire a portable sawmill (EZ Boardwalk Jr, smaller Woodmizer or similar) to make use of the trees that occasionally fall or die and to mill & dry the lumber for a variety of projects (including creating items for sale), and while the timber will be processed into a multitude of sizes, I anticipate the need to still do occasional resawing to further process some of these boards. I may also do some small-scale tinkering around with the shop bandsaw in regard to smaller (easy to handle 1-2 ft long, less than 12" diameter) log sections for a few project boards and 'cookies' or such. Much of my focus is on remaining within the realistic capabilities of my equipment and any heavier log work would be with the portable sawmill. I am not interested in anything larger than a 18" bandsaw or those much over the $2,000 price point.

I have looked at a variety of saws in the 14" range (Laguna, Jet, Rikon) and while I was originally focusing on that group, upon having the opportunity to view the 18BX (as well as the 18" Jet) and comparing the different saws side-by-side, I began to lean toward the 18BX.

On the plus side, the Laguna 18BX offers a much longer blade - thus lasting longer between sharpening, the option for a wider blade and less overall stress on the blade due to the larger diameter wheels. The table size and fence is also considerably larger on the 18" vs the 14", and additional horsepower comes with the 18". The 18" is also a substantially more beefy machine in all areas and I would be less likely to ever push the upper limits of it's capabilities in comparison to the 14", particularly when utilized for resaw use. While I may be (slightly) open to other manufactures, I very much appreciate the design and features (guide system, brake, etc.) and overall quality of the Laguna.

On the concerning side is that the 18" is a lot more machine in comparison to the 14". While each saw can run similar smaller width blades, I was wondering how much of a hindrance (if any) the larger machine would be for everyday use or in smaller projects and cutting. I realize that bigger isn't always better (but can be nice when you need it), and want to look at the intricacies and possible advantages of a smaller over a larger machine too - or whether the larger machine can perform satisfactorily.

For further background, I am retired from the fire service and looking for something to fill my free time and to possibly supplement our income with products sold at an active local craft establishment (basically we would set-up / restock our display space and they handle everything else) or to possibly individually market and sell select items elsewhere. I have a 30' x 40' x 10'h workshop (that also houses my tractor & pick-up), a radial arm saw (crosscutting / miter work), table saw (ripping and such), router & table, scroll saw, and well as a variety of hand and portable power tools.  I also have an older 10" Craftsman bandsaw that I acquired when my father passed away (I believe he may have bought it at a yard sale or such), but the tires are toast and while the motor runs, I don't know how good of an overall machine it is, and have been reluctant to replace and invest in the three tires that would be required - thinking it could be better to just upgrade to a new machine (Rikon 10" - $250) for small tasks if I would decide to go that route.

Any input would be appreciated and while I am feeling pretty confident in the direction I am leaning, before shelling out a couple thousand dollars, I'd like to hear and learn all I can.

In a nutshell, are there disadvantages in having an 18" saw in comparison to a 14"?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

The larger the throat of the bandsaw, the larger the capacity of the machine. If the machines are both well designed, this cutting capacity would be the only variance between a small saw and a large saw. A smaller machine can still be well made and still loaded with features. The larger machines, because of their extra capacities usually have larger tables and larger motors. 
Bandsaws with larger throat capacities usually will also have more re-saw height capacity. 
Extensions are sold to increase the height capacities on smaller saws, but increasing the re-saw capacity without increasing the motor horsepower will still limit your ability to re-saw wider boards.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Battle! When you get a minute add your first name to your profile and signature so we'll know who we're talking to, also your location is helpful when/if you have questions about wood movement, finishing, local services, etc.

We bought the Laguna 14SUV a couple of years ago along with the 1" Resaw King blade and both have performed great. We didn't have room for anything larger but I was looking for at least 12" resaw capacity and the other machines that gave that just didn't measure up to the Laguna, which has well over 14" resaw capacity. I don't recall the last time I needed a deeper throat on the bandsaw but it's not my daily bandsaw. I have an old King-Seeley 12" with 1/4" blade, typically, and that's my go-to bandsaw. The Laguna is strictly for resawing so it's a dedicated machine.

I've posted this several times but since I like the video I post it often when this topic comes up, Laguna even posted it on their site and FB page - :grin:

Resawing 14" wide Sinker Mahogany - 





David


----------



## BattleRidge (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you David. I have watched your video (several times over the past several months) and it has been quite helpful in analyzing the resaw capabilities of the Resaw King blade and the SUV which has been on my consideration list. I have also viewed your PSA video (several times) and truly appreciate your sharing of the eye-opening, thought provoking experience - definitely something that everyone should watch and to keep in mind how quickly something can go wrong. My son's are both musicians and your video really hit close to home here.

The 14BX, 14SUV as well as the Jet 15" (and to a lesser account the Rikon 14") have all had my attention and may still be on my watch list, but upon having the ability to view each and the Laguna 18BX, the overall mass of the larger machine has kind'a grabbed me. My main concern though has been whether the larger machine would have (m)any disadvantages in comparison to a 14 or 15" saw. I know I want to do some resaw work and would like something that would easily handle the task when called upon, but at the same time, I don't know how much volume I will actually do in the future - and don't want it to come at the expense of complications on smaller tasks or bandsaw work.

Again, thank you for your info and the video posts.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yoiu can't make a smaller saw larger, so ...*

You should get the 18" saw for resawing and leave the 1" blade on it. Why? In my case I hate changing the blade on my bandsaw(s). Waht?
Bandsaws? Yep, I have 4 of them in my shop.:surprise2: I never planned it that way, it just sorta happened.

My first ever bandsaw was a 12" King Sealy from back in the 80's and I used it for years, cutting both wood and metal with a 10 to 1 speed reduced. Sold that one to a guy a work and bought a 18" Sprunger. Traded that one to a buddy for some labor on a remodel job. Bought a 18" Min Max with 3 HP and loved it. But I hated changing the blade. Walking through a Sears store, saw a 14" Craftsman Pro on sale for "cheap" discounted asa floor model and then I had 2 bandsaws. Browsing through Craig's List and saw another 14 " Craftsman Pro for "250 and bought that to match my first one. Then, I thought my 8 year old son was interested in woodworking along side Dad, and bought him a 10" Craftsman/Rikon, but also that was short lived. So that's how I ended up with 4 bandsaws for wood working. :grin:

Back to changing blades. I hat it so I keep a 3/4" blade on the big Min Max 18" for resawing. I have a 3/8" 6 TPI on pone of the 14" and a 1/2" 3 TPI on the other, standing side by side. I can rough cut or resaw with the 1/2" and just do general cross cuts onthe 3/8" blade. I use the small 10" for miscellaneous stuff, even for cutting fire wood down to size for my wood stove.

Now, I realize not everyone has the room for that many saws and maybe not the budget either, but that's what works for me. I weld up my own bandsaw blades... I have 3 other metal cutting bandsaws as well, so I saw the cost benefit to welding my own blades. There's many times when I need a blade "right now" on the horizontal metal saw because to got too dull to finish a cut.

In your case, fix up that small saw for crafts and misc. stuff and enjoy that big 18" saw for resawing just about anything you will ever need for the rest of your life. And then, if a mid size saw comes along in the future... there's a bunch on Craig's List all the time, you can add that also.... just my .02$. :wink:


----------



## BattleRidge (Jan 8, 2018)

I appreciate the feedback and am continually digesting (and re-reading) the replies. The insight is immensely helpful as well as thought provoking. 

My new saw will be my primary go-to bandsaw and I don't anticipate having a companion bandsaw, unless it would be in the smaller (10") range. I can see the advantage of different saws for different uses, but being retired and on a fixed income (at least until I would start to supplement the funding with projects I would create), I am trying to keep the economics in perspective. At the same time though, it can be difficult letting a good bargain pass by and finding the right saw at the right price can have a tendency of changing things.

I have several other items that I would like to add to my shop so that has a bearing on my list of priorities. I also have the advantage of being retired and with time management not being critical, blade-changing time shouldn't too big of an issue - at least not at this point in time.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Blade changing ...*

I am also retired, been so for 15 years. It's not the time required, it's the hassle. You gotta remove the fence, pill out the reinforcing plugs, pullout the insert, thread the blade out of the upper and lower cases, hold the dang doors open 'cause they want to shut, roll the blade back into a tighter coil, uncoil the new blade, thread it back onto the guides, readjust the guides if thew width has changed. the lower guides are difficult to find and adjust, track the new blade, tension the new blade and adjust the side guides for dollar bill spacing away, replace the fence, and insert... that's all there is to it. Now do that each time you changes blade width and tooth spacing..... It's a PITA. :|


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

And that's precisely why I have a 14SUV dedicated to a 1" blade and a 12" bandsaw with a 1/4" blade (right now, anyway). It took half a day to set up the Laguna... wait, that's not right. I *TOOK *half a day to set up the Laguna so that it is about as perfect as one can be. It cuts very true even when raised to full 14"+ height. So I don't want to disrupt that by taking the blade off. The little King-Seeley is easy to change blades and I have about 6-8 from 1/8" up to 3/8" but I don't remember the last time I used anything but the 1/4" blade.

David


----------



## BattleRidge (Jan 8, 2018)

The information from this forum has been quite beneficial and it is great to have such helpful insight. Thank you to all that have replied.

The blade-change / set-up issues are definitely something that is worth considering and I appreciate the additional perspective.

For the tasks I plan on performing and keeping within the economics of the number & size of saws I can affordably place in my shop (particularly with the other tools I would like to add to my collection), I am likely going to need to give some consideration to time & supply management.

As I refine the number and type of items I create in the workshop, I should gain a better understanding of the specific sizes of wood I will need. With this, it could be beneficial to set up and do a series of multiple resawing tasks, filling both my current and anticipated future needs, then switch over to the smaller blade for everyday use. I have the flexibility of choosing what I want to make and when I want to make it, so if I don't have a needed resawn piece of wood available, I can easily focus on other projects and negate the need for frequent blade changes. I intend on simply making a variety of easy to market items and placing them on display and do not foresee getting into any custom order items. I am not planning on actually running a business, but am primarily looking for something to fill my free time and to enjoy the craft of woodworking, and perhaps as importantly to make use of the various resources I have available and creating something instead of letting it weather and waste into the ground.

I have an advantage in already having a sizable stock of lumber available (only requiring dismantling of the school / barn addition), and other than equipment and miscellaneous assembly & finishing products, my material cost is pretty much nil. We are also fortunate to have a beautiful and historic local downtown just five miles away with several active & prosperous stores to market items for sale. Depending on the store (7 - 10% commission) and the size of the space ($1.00 +/- per square ft per month), the cost is quite reasonable, particularly considering my only task would be to set-up and periodically restock our display - they handle everything else. While I could decide to market some things online, I would like to keep my activities to more of a hobby level and continue to enjoy retirement in an overall "come and go and do as I please" attitude. The wood in the school (once it is reclaimed) is much too beautiful to watch it simply disappear to nature.

Similarly, the addition of a portable sawmill can provide the opportunity to acquire a substantial amount of new wood simply through the trees that annually succumb to nature, while allowing the more profitable trees to continue to grow until the next Tree Farm harvest. The sawmill addition would also provide the opportunity to custom mill and dry the wood to the sizes and specifications I want for any anticipated needs.

Who knows what the future holds though and I may find myself looking back at this forum and saying "they told me so" as I am placing an additional saw somewhere in my shop.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That sounds like a plan!*

*I also went through the "desire" to have a wood mill, since I have a few acres of Oaks and Maples. I considered build my own mill based on some really cool You tube videos. I have had 2 portable mills come out in the last 20 years and still have a sizable amount of Red and White Oak stacked under cover and air drying for 10 years. I'll never use it all. Then I acquired some barn wood, White Pine with red weathered paint and it's really cool. 

Long story short, as much as I wanted a mill, I really didn't need one and if I did I would call out the portable mill folks to come on back. I also made a milling sled for my 18" Min Max saw and used it to resaw some logs I had quartered with a chain saw, about 3 - 4 ft long. It's weight of the logs you have to deal with just as much as it is makjing a straight cut. Here's a great thread on bandsaw sleds and mine is half way down: 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/resaw-sled-7552/


----------



## BattleRidge (Jan 8, 2018)

The Laguna 18BX bandsaw is my final choice.

Wood Werks in Columbus is having their 2018 Winter Expo with a multitude of demos and displays this weekend, along with discounts of 10% off machines, 15% off accessories and 20% off lumber and turning blocks, so my Chief Financial Officer (wifey) and I made the 80 mile trip and purchased the saw. In addition to the 10% savings, I didn't have to pay the standard $75.00 delivery charge that purchasing from other dealers would have added, so that made the saw the cheapest I have ever found it. Next comes unloading and assembly but for convenience I can back my truck to the spot I will be placing the saw, making things go much easier.

'The Wood Working Shows' is also in Columbus at the State Fairgrounds this weekend and thus provided the opportunity to visit both events in one day. I don't think we were the only ones to take advantage of the timing of the events and Wood Werks parking lot was overflowing with parking extending into the snow-covered berm along the road and wherever people could fit their vehicles. Interestingly they received a delivery of Jet equipment today and they had to offload the truck some distance away, making it necessary to make several trips up and down the road with the forklift to ferry the equipment in.

'The Wood Working Shows' was nice and gave us the opportunity to see Alex Snodgrass in person with his bandsaw seminar and additionally to speak with him afterward, as well as to speak with his father and meet Alex's wife. They are a class act and a knowledge base that is very much worth seeing in person.

Thank you to everyone that posted and the insight was quite helpful.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Congrats!*

You mentioned wanting a portable mill or building one, I can't remember. I stumbled upon this link as part of another "recommended" and I thought it quite interesting. I've thought about building a mill myself a few times and these plans and the support seemed really above and beyond:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BAND-SAWMILL-PLANS-BUILD-IT-YOURSELF-COMPLETE-INSTRUCTIONS/401385007227?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D44039%26meid%3Dbde82b37382c46299a5907c6c0ccd761%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dag%26sd%3D202186267815&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Post some photos of your new saw once you get it set up. Sounds like a beauty! :wink:

One of our members made a mill using a vertical bandsaw. This has always appealed to me also:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/bandsaw-sled-95753/

another:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/cheap-sawmill-9589/


----------

